# Meeting Aurora artist Mort Kunstler



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I had the wonderful opportunity to meet Mort Kunstler this past Saturday. He's internationally known for his historical paintings, especially of the Civil War. But in his early days he was a prolific illustrator that provided Aurora with much of its exciting cover art. Probably best known to our crowd is "The Forgotten Prisoner". But he did many pop culture characters like The Man from Uncle and James Bond, historical figures like the Gladiator, knights and Jesse James, the Sport series with Johnny Unitas and Willy Mays, and MANY of the car covers!
He was extremely gracious, and truly enthusiastic about seeing the old boxes and talking about them.
He is now 78, but still producing beautifully rendered, highly collectible and significant works of art.
Here's a shot with an old favorite.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Very cool, Chris! And now you carry on the tradition!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That is WAY cool! To meet someone who's work you have admired for so many years is one of those experiences you treasure forever. Espescially when they turn out to be extremely down to Earth people, easy to talk to , and genuinely happy to be spending time with you!! WTG Chris!!

Wayne


PS Come to think of it, kinda like when I met YOU down at Wonder Fest several years ago!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

The Student becomes the master.
Chris that is a once in a lifetime thing.....What a great honor you have had.Who knows,40 years from now there might be a similar Holographic image of you holding an Invisible man.....


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Künstler was an awesome box-art painter. Much as I love the work of James Bama, I may actually prefer Mort's. Close call. Some of his paintings for car kits were not just technically terrific, they were done with a sense of humor and an affectionate understanding of his fellow humans.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Chris !!!! it does not get any better than this i love Mort's artwork on the some of the aurora boxes my 2 car favorites are the moody monster hot rod (kit i need to get to add to my collection) and old ironsides "the tank" (which i have in my collection) both 60's style andthey look awesome , thank you for putting this pic up for all of us to enjoy what a treat !!!!!!!!

Sprayray !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great to hear he's in good health and still producing artwork; is he aware that his work in the Aurora field is now considered iconic?


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*My visit with Mort Kunstler*

I've told this story before, but maybe it merits retelling: Gettysburg College hosts an excellent Civil War Institute each summer, and invites top scholars to present talks. One year Mort Kunstler was the featured speaker. After his talk the organizers of the institute wanted him to come to a party to continue talking with the folks who had attended the lecture. However, I swiped Kunstler away and we went back to his hotel to talk model box art. He was much more interested in talking model illustrations than in more Civil War talk, which is his forte these days. He said that he really enjoyed his work for Aurora. He and James Bama were buddies in the olden days of studio commercial art work. He sold me his stock of unbuilt model kits--mostly 1/72 aircraft. Also, autographed a couple of boxes he did for US Airfix. 
Thanks Chris for the excellent photo.
Tom


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It was a dream come true to meet him - I vacillated between serious student and gibbering fanboy! 
Todd - I agree. I love Bama's work - it's a given. But I've always admired Kunstler's work that went way beyond what was required. Many artists would paint a car for the box art and leave it at that. But he created a whole illustrative story to go with it. SprayRay - my favorite of his car covers was always "The Charger" - with the motorcycle cop that pulled the hot rod over and is writing up a ticket! He gave alot of credit to the a man named Si Friedman, who was an art director at the agancy handling the Aurora account. He said Si promoted and encouraged the story approach, but left him (Kunstler) to come up with the idea. 
Cro-Magnon. He's aware of it now, much like his illustrations for mens magazines in the 50s and 60s. But he has done so much important, iconic work for NASA, movies, the military, etc., that's it's just one small part in a huge outpouring of work.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

What a cool way to spend the day!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I hope you kept the "gibbering fan boy" under control, Chris (he got loose when I met Curt Swan at a Superman convention...oy!). But of all the people who are members of these boards, I can't think of anybody who could be more deserving of an opportunity like this one. Congratulations!

Mark McG.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Color me jealous, Chris! Though I am thrilled for you that you got to meet the man. I've met many of my art heroes over the years, and it's always a joy.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow... thats all I can say.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> It was a dream come true to meet him - I vacillated between serious student and gibbering fanboy!
> Todd - I agree. I love Bama's work - it's a given. But I've always admired Kunstler's work that went way beyond what was required. Many artists would paint a car for the box art and leave it at that. But he created a whole illustrative story to go with it. SprayRay - my favorite of his car covers was always "The Charger" - with the motorcycle cop that pulled the hot rod over and is writing up a ticket! He gave alot of credit to the a man named Si Friedman, who was an art director at the agancy handling the Aurora account. He said Si promoted and encouraged the story approach, but left him (Kunstler) to come up with the idea.
> Cro-Magnon. He's aware of it now, much like his illustrations for mens magazines in the 50s and 60s. But he has done so much important, iconic work for NASA, movies, the military, etc., that's it's just one small part in a huge outpouring of work.


Hey Chris that is another one of my favorites "The Charger" and in Tom Grahams AURORA MODEL BOOK is where i became familar with the artists who devoted their time to make those aurora boxes come alive and Tom mentions how he used a family picture with his kids and the girl in the pink sweater being his wife and best of all Mort drawing himself as the cop issuing the ticket again great artwork and kudos to you my friend for doing an excellent job on the artwork for the invisible man kit for moebius hope to see more of your work soon .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Who painted the photorealistic Aurora Superman art? What happened to it?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Kunstler to me- that Superman HAS got to be Kunstler!
Chris- may I email you so we can talk about Mort- he is a MAJOR icon to me in the art world(I own one of his originals).
Gary:wave:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe you all can convince him to new a NEW piece of box art for Moebius...we can dream, can't we??
Gary:tongue:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys - That was one piece i didn't think to ask him about, but I agree with Gary, the technique is similar to other pieces he did...
I did learn something new - he did the Lost In Space Cyclops. I assumed someone else, maybe Schaare, did it...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Chris, how about the iwo jima box art? Did mort paint that?

Randy


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

He painted the B-17 formation for the 12 O'clock High kit.

I know this because I own the original art.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Schaare did not start Aurora art until 1967, so Kunstler definately did the two LIS boxes- amongst his best!
What amazes me about Mort is his incredible talent to do hardware and humans- brilliantly skilled at both. His men's magazine illustrations are wonderful!
Mort also did stuff for Renwal models- remember the Polaris subs?? Great, technical stuff!
Gary:hat:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Aurora-brat said:


> He painted the B-17 formation for the 12 O'clock High kit.
> 
> I know this because I own the original art.


Lucky man!!!
Gary


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> Chris, how about the iwo jima box art? Did mort paint that?
> 
> Randy


Yes he did the Iwo Jima art- someone had the original on Ebay for sale last year- several thousand dollars but didn't have the cash at the time!!
Gary:wave:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

One of my favorite box art painting is the moody monster hotrod by Aurora.

Randy


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

spindrift said:


> Maybe you all can convince him to new a NEW piece of box art for Moebius...we can dream, can't we??
> Gary:tongue:


Something tells me he may be a bit out of Frank's art budget!


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Kunstler's Aurora Art*

I talked with Kunstler several times and with his daughter Jane (over the phone). Neither mentioned the original Superman as his work. Unless some new information appears, I think my listing in "Aurora Model Kits" is accurate. He also did the cover for the Aurora America Cup sailboat and a couple of Model Motoring slot car sets (which he could not identify by set #). Illustration Magazine from a few issues ago devoted the whole magazine to his art. Tom


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

However it sure LOOKS like Kunstler all the way. I will try to get this question answered by him....it was not Schaare or Bama...I don't know of any other artist at that time period doing painted figure kit box art for Aurora...very intiguing!
Gary:wave:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am glad you posted this. I was not aware of this particular artist. I always like finding out more about model box art. It is a great catagory of art all unto itself!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be in contact with them soon and can ask about Superman. I'm sure its one he would remember if he did it.
Here's a shot of him with the _first_ stack of boxes he signed for me [blush]


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like you had a great time Chris! I think Mr. Kunstler did too!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

docplastic said:


> I talked with Kunstler several times and with his daughter Jane (over the phone). Neither mentioned the original Superman as his work. Unless some new information appears, I think my listing in "Aurora Model Kits" is accurate. He also did the cover for the Aurora America Cup sailboat and a couple of Model Motoring slot car sets (which he could not identify by set #). *Illustration Magazine from a few issues ago devoted the whole magazine to his art*. Tom



Doc Plastic is right - This is a great issue, well worth picking up a copy.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> I'll be in contact with them soon and can ask about Superman. I'm sure its one he would remember if he did it.
> Here's a shot of him with the _first_ stack of boxes he signed for me [blush]


That is awesome Chris a once in a lifetime oppurtunity to have him autograph your aurora boxes simply awesome !!!!!!!!!

Sprayray


----------

